# Mercenaries 2 doesnt run!!!



## go4saket (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Guys!

I just installed "Mercenaries 2" and tried to run it but every time I try running it, it gives an error saying "Mercenaries 2: World in Flames is unable to continue due to insufficient RAM (610 MB required)".

I have 2 GB RAM with 1.2 GB free and still this error pops up every time. I tried reinstalling the game, even created a virtual memory of 4 GB but still the problem persists.

Why is this happening and how can I get rid of this. I am on Windows XP SP3, Intel C2Q 6600, 2 GB RAM, XFX 8600GT GFX.

Please help.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 12, 2008)

Strange.I never got this error.Infact it works fine for me.Almost 45% through the game as well.

Anyway was just browsing & found similar complaints about it on the Pandemic boards as well.Googled up & got one method:
*www.pandemicstudios.com/community/viewtopic.php?id=9686

Try this out.


----------



## go4saket (Oct 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Strange.I never got this error.Infact it works fine for me.Almost 45% through the game as well.
> 
> Anyway was just browsing & found similar complaints about it on the Pandemic boards as well.Googled up & got one method:
> *www.pandemicstudios.com/community/viewtopic.php?id=9686
> ...



Thank you soooooooo much... It worked man... Thanks again...


----------



## blackmore15 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey im having a problem as well, i can play the game just fine but every 20 mins or so, i get a error saying something caused the game to be closed and it quits out automaticly Please help me out!


----------

